#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Существует ли санскритский текст "Чакрамуни"?

## Кауко

У Торчинова, кажется, упоминается этот трактат, переводимый им незадолго до смены воплощений. Больше информации о нем не нашел нигде - ни на английском, ни на немецком, ни на французском.

Действительно ли трактат "Чакра-муни" существует в санскритской версии?

----------


## Асуман

На санскрит пока никто не перевёл.  :Wink:

----------

Карма Палджор (27.08.2013)

----------

